# Jerky Shelf Life



## alelover (May 5, 2011)

I've seen some posts about people vac sealing and freezing jerky. How long can it just sit out in a ziploc bag? I would think a couple weeks at least since it has cure and smoke. I don't want to go through the trouble of sealing and freezing just to take it out a week later because I want some. Anyone ever have jerky spoil on them from being at room temp too long?


----------



## scarbelly (May 5, 2011)

Moisture is the enemy. If you have any of those absorbant gel packs you can extend the shelf life buy a bunch


----------



## alelover (May 5, 2011)

Absorbent gel packs. That's funny. I got like 50 of them at work. They are kinda big though.


----------



## bob the noob (May 5, 2011)

You probly want to use something that's food safe, like this:

http://safetycentral.com/moisabdespac.html


----------



## chef willie (May 5, 2011)

I think every case is different...house temp, humidity, locale etc. I dry mine in a dehydrator pretty well, let cool and put in ziplocks on the counter not totally zipped closed & date the bags. I like spicy, GF likes mild so usually have 2 baggies out. The first day or two after making I leave a papertowel in the baggies to pick up any extra moisture that might form. I only make a coupla pounds at a time so usually by 2-3 weeks it's gone. I did leave a coupla pieces linger once for a 'test' and a very small spot of mold appeared after a month on one piece. I have not jerked any in the oven or smoker so can't comment on those methods.


----------

